# Sharjah (Taawun Mall) to Dubai Morning & Evening Traffic Jam



## ssuunnyy (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi 2 all,
I am planning to live in Sharjah (Al-Taawun Mall) area whereas as my office is in Dubai (near Deira City Center). However I am more concerned over traffic congestion that is ruining the public .
How much time will take to take reach office in morning at 8:30am? and how much time will take to reach home by leaving office on 6:30pm?.
Is there any option other than Taawun mall to reduce/avoid traffic jam but at same time cost of living (Flat) remains the same.

Please advise with all options and choices available, will be really thankful to you.


----------



## khalid_alnajr (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,


If you are planning to reach at 8:30 you should leave the house at 7 ! Yes, there is an alternative route "Industrial area".


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Al Taawun Mall and Deira/Port Saeed area are basically at the edge of Sharjah and Dubai respectively, so the commute won't be too bad. Essentially your journey will be on Al Itihad Road.
In the mornings, Sharjah/Northern Emirates people get an early start to avoid the traffic. 
Going home, 6.30 pm will still be heavy traffic, but if you run some errands/gym/eat or whatever a few times a week and start moving by 7.30/8pm, thing will have cleared up significantly and could be just 20-25 minutes. 
The alternative route, via E311 would be a significant detour and pointless.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I live in the same area and right next to the roundabout that leads to E11. It still takes me almost close to 1hour to just get past that 200m during peek hours. The traffic is congested upto Al Mulla Plaza / Diera area in the morning. 
For your peace and sanity I would suggest leaving home at 5:30 (no traffic) or close to 6am. Any later then you are gonna go crazy  
Talk to your boss and work out some "Arrive early - leave early" kinda agreement. 

I however work from home, so peek traffic isn't a concern. I have been in this area for 2-3 years now and I like it. The apartments are cleaner and bigger. Dont have to worry about your rent payments wiping your account dry! And they promise to keep the same rent every year indefinitely. You can even talk to them to reduce the rent on subsequent renewals and based on your record, they may agree. 

Good luck


----------

